# Lily goes to college(s)



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

After we finished at Yale we all hopped in the car and drove up to Massachusetts to see my niece at Mount Holyoke. It is friends and family weekend there right now so we were lucky to get a visitor parking spot right near her dorm.









We went for a walking tour around campus, stopping along the lower lake trail to snap a few.

Ok mom I will sit hear and look nice.









But really what I want to do is go swimmies with those big birds!









Ok, ok I know I can go swimmies, but look at all the squirrels they have here. I really want to run, but I will be good.









Of course we had to check out the science building.









After our tour we went back to the dorm and saw my niece's room and met her roommate (very cute, nice girl). My mom delivered some home made special treats too. I told the girls I would take them out for dinner in November when I am in the area to show with Lily. We also went to the campus store and bought some shirts.

My niece wanted to go to a panel session about internship opportunities before my brother and the rest of the family arrived, so we said our good byes and got back in the car to drive over to Northampton, where we...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

went to Smith College, another of the seven sisters and one of the colleges of the pioneer valley five college consortium.

The Smith campus was designed as a botanical garden by Frederick Law Olmstead. It is really beautiful. I said to my mom it was good we hadn't come for a campus visit back when I was college shopping or they would have footed a much bigger bill than my public college undergraduate education ended up being.

First stop was the science center.

















Then we found this pretty statue.









Then we stopped at the rock garden of the formal botanical garden.









Lily says Wolfie, why did you leave? Nobody told us we could break our sits!









Yes I know I'm pretty, but...









I feel a Garbo moment coming on.









We went looking for a building where we thought we could use a human bathroom and found the library very accommodating.









After we finished our campus tour at Smith we went into downtown Northampton and found a tiny (but very popular) Moroccan restaurant with a couple of outdoor tables. We had a very nice meal (sharing some tasty treats with our poodles). Lily and Wolfie attracted a lot of mostly very favorable attention while we were dining. There was one strange woman who stopped dead in her tracks when she saw me sitting with the two dogs while my mom went inside the restaurant for a minute. She got a very sour look on her face before side stepping to give the dogs wide berth. As she passed behind me I heard her say (disgustedly) "why would anyone bring dogs to a restaurant" to the person she was walking with. Mind you both dogs were on quiet sit or down stays and being perfect dog ambassadors at the time. Oh well, there are always a few cranky folks around, aren't there.

We had a nice smooth drive back down to Bridgeport for the last ferry at 10:00. We dropped my mom and Wolfie off at their place around 11:45 and got ourselves home around midnight! Lily slept very well after her big college tour.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mom and BF both think I should do a calendar or a book with Lily's college adventures.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love hearing abut Lily's collegiate adventures! She is such a poised model!! 

It sounds like both dogs behaved better than that woman at the restaurant too


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

I think the "Collegiate Calendar" is a great idea! I always love looking at your pics - Lily is looking lovely as always and Wolfie is adorable! Sounds like very fun weekend.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures and what a full day you all had!! All the beautiful scenery!!!!
I think a 'Lily goes to College' or 'Dog Days of College' calendar with Lily of course, as the model, pictured at all the note worthy locations on campus would be great!!! You even have two great colleges to do it too!!! Xmas gifts for everyone? My Daughter-in-Law does a 'family' one every year for us!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't forget Molly that Lily has been to Cornell and to Ithaca College too. And although I haven't taken pictures of her there, she has also been to my campus. I think the next time we are in the area of the Pioneer Valley five colleges we will try to hit a couple of the other campuses too. We also do a show at Broome Community College every July. She could be a high school junior/senior trying to decide where to go!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish I had taken better pictures to show the fall foliage. Looking at what I posted, I don't think I conveyed how pretty everything was, oh well there is always next year.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

What a great idea- a calendar! You have the summer and fall months covered, snap a few winter and spring pics and you've got the whole year. But it wouldn't really matter if the seasons matched- the pictures are so amazing they stand on their own. Lily looks very regal- she can really strike the poses. 

My Maxie (the sable poodle mix) does some campus visits in his therapy dog role. This week we were at SUNY Albany Tuesday and Saturday for midterms. Of course I never think to take pictures, but a student yesterday told me his picture went out on a tweet(or something like that) after Tuesday and she recognized him on Saturday. Who knew? 

Of course there is nothing scholarly about what Maxie does, he's just his wonderful, sweet self, and the students eat it up! 

Look forward to more campus pics!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a really nice therapy dog kind of visit. Midterms are so stressful. I wish I was allowed for real to bring Lily to work with me, but we have a no dogs other than service animals policy. Our campus is so big, if dogs were allowed there would surely be idiots who would make it a mess to have companion animals at school.

Yes we have a couple of seasons covered already, that calendar is a good possibility.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Our campus is dog friendly, which is nice. It's just a small, private college so there's more leeway. The dean of Health Sciences, who retired last year used to bring her Shihtzu to work, so that set the tone. I have a dog bed in my office, but most of the time they stay home because I'm just too busy to attend to them too!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...870-lily-goes-college-s-l-smith-science-2.jpg


I really really love this picture of Lily ( the close up of her sitting on the concrete wall)

Not sure why but I found this picture of her face so compelling

Thanks for posting the chronicles of her visits to the colleges!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Axelrod I agree - this is the best pic of Lily I've seen.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Axeldog - sorry <g>


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She would be a great advertising dog if people wanted black dogs. I love that picture too. She has such a pretty neat sit (that is how she always sits and in trials she stays there like a statue). The way the light hit her face it captured her expression very well too. I think she has a very soulful face. Thanks so much for saying you liked that picture.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*Rowan University is on Lily's List of Schools*

After we finished our agility runs on Saturday we took a drive to find someplace nice to have a walk since it was a beautiful afternoon. Since we all know Lily is a canine genius, of course we ended up at a college. This time it was Rowan University in Glassboro, NJ.

Here she is in front of the science building (which is huge!).









Here's Lily with a statue of the university's founder.









Here is Lily on the steps of what I imagine was one of the first campus buildings.









Here she is near the baseball field. I know she is a silhouette here, but you can see the university name in the background on the scoreboard.









Here are a couple of other pics around campus.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't know how this thread escaped me. Lily visiting colleges is much more interesting than just colleges. My personal favorite poses are the ones where Lily is sitting on stairs; hind end up on one step, front legs on another. I smile every time I see Lily sitting like that on stairs.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> We had an appointment for Lily to take part in a Yale study yesterday, so I invited my mom and Wolfie to come along.
> 
> We started the day very early. Lily and I were in the car and off to pick up our companions at around 6:00. We drove out to Port Jefferson and got on the ferry to Bridgeport, Connecticut.
> 
> ...



ahhh, Lily in the Quad. Good times. My daughter graduated from there and it warms my heart to see Lily getting to be a student there. I love the picture of her sitting on the steps. Classy 

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Axeldog said:


> http://www.poodleforum.com/attachme...870-lily-goes-college-s-l-smith-science-2.jpg
> 
> 
> I really really love this picture of Lily ( the close up of her sitting on the concrete wall)
> ...


Lily is gorgeous and that is an AWESOME shot.

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlerunner said:


> Lily is gorgeous and that is an AWESOME shot.
> 
> pr



Thanks about all that, but yes isn't that one picture at Smith just amazing. I think it is absolutely the best picture I have ever taken of her myself. Poodlerunner what was your daughter's major at Yale? What is she doing now?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So yesterday as I was leaving our trial and looking for a gas station before getting on the highway, I realized we were right near Bloomsburg University in Pennsylvania. Needless to say we stopped and hopped out to snap a few pics. Their mascot is a husky, but yesterday BU was ruled by poodle power.

Poodles rule, huskies drool!









Garbo moments in front of the library.

















Ignore my finger please.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Collegiate Poodle*

Lily is quite the poster child for her college adventures. 
A true ivy leaguer! Great calendar.
My youngest started college.
Leaving behind her favorite spoos was hard.
Ellie and Henry visited college!
We left a Shelter Pup at RPI!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Today's new college stop was Quinnipiac University which is very close to Yale. Here are a couple of pictures of the college shopping girl (who highlighted a couple of campus tours that passed near us).

Here is Lily sitting in front of the Lender (think bagel family) School of Business.

























After those pictures we walked over to sit in front of the library. Things started out fine...









but then some students sitting near her caught Lily's attention...









Lily was very naught and broke her sit stay to go say hello to these two young women...









It was pretty hard to stay mad at her when she was such a friendly poodle ambassador!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwwww! Lily is the best ambassador(ambassadress?) ever!!!! Bet She could even teach a class on world peace.................................eace:


----------

